# They're HERE: HSUS HAS STARTED TV ADS



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

*HSUS is no longer just "watching" this bill, but "actively participating" with at least $100,000 in TV advertisements supporting Hunters for FC. 
*

These ads have been seen by people in the Fargo area. It shows three bowhunters, 2 men and a woman.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.ussportsmen.org/Page.aspx?pid=2097

Sportsmen: Beware of Anti's "Astroturfing"
9/3/09

Anti-hunters have begun using a new tactic to advance their agenda: "astroturfing." This term is used to describe incidents where an internet user claims to be someone or something they are not for the purpose of posting comments onto online forums, news stories, and blogs. The anti's often will do this on pro-sportsmen forums and news sites, acting as hunters, trying to create divisions within the community.

A recent example appears to have taken place in North Dakota as a commenter to a Bismarck Tribune story was found to be using a computer registered to the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), the largest anti hunting group in the U.S.

The news story dealt with a petition in North Dakota to ban preserve hunting in the state. In the comments section, a person named "Will" appeared to pose as a hunter and stated, " Any real hunter wouldn't have an issue with this - hunting is supposed to be a sport, what sport or skill is it, to kill an animal that is raised for you to kill? Growing up I remember the thrill of the chase. The chase mind you, that doesn't involve fences. Anyone who thinks this will snowball is an idiot - it's practices like this that give hunters a bad name."

Another commenter noted that they had seen the exact same post by "Will" over at a pro- sportsman blog where he had been exposed by the blog's administrator after discovering that the IP address used by "Will" was registered to HSUS.

These efforts are becoming more frequent as increasing numbers of people communicate online. Sportsmen should be aware that the anti's are taking advantage of this to attack certain forms of hunting and divide the community. This is particularly detrimental as some media and others look to forums to gauge a particular group's thoughts on a subject. This in turn will make it more difficult for sportsmen to stand together as the anti's move forward with its larger agenda to ban all hunting.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)




----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

LT said:


> *HSUS is no longer just "watching" this bill, but "actively participating" with at least $100,000 in TV advertisements supporting Hunters for FC.
> *
> 
> These ads have been seen by people in the Fargo area. It shows three bowhunters, 2 men and a woman.


Haha....I think you missed a few threads to post this in lt I think its funny and I say go right ahead hsus, give us your money to ban high fence slaughter. Because in the end, if this passes, you have one less tool to use against us sportsman/hunters. Talk about shooting youself in the foot. Reminds me of the USA giving Aphganistan weapons to fight the russians and then having those very same weapons used against us down the road. Look at the big picture.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So the arguement they may use: "ND hunters voted to shut down this HF "slaugher" so they won't mind banning the horrible death caused by arrows used in bow hunting"....ect won't happen? Yea, right! It will snowball and only a blind,(in more ways than one) person can't see it.


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder why the HS is only spending 100K on this when the out of state commerical deer and elk growers are spending $200,000 through an astroturf group calling themselves by a "property rights" name. You would think that if they decided to come in on this they would have least try to equal the money the other side is spending?


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

Archimedes said:


> I wonder why the HS is only spending 100K on this when the out of state commerical deer and elk growers are spending $200,000 through an astroturf group calling themselves by a "property rights" name. You would think that if they decided to come in on this they would have least try to equal the money the other side is spending?


100,000 from HSUS directly. The rest of the difference will be funneled through their sister group NDHFC!!


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh really? Their disclosures they have to do by law shows no money from HS. Where are you getting your info????


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

From Archimedes to eliptiabeht,



> Oh really? Their disclosures they have to do by law shows no money from HS. Where are you getting your info????


The same place they get all their "information" - comments taken out of context, plausible (to them) ideas and outright lies.

Jim


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"The same place they get all their "information" - comments taken out of context, plausible (to them) ideas and outright lies."

Exactly, it is directly from the NDHFS handbook.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Yah, right!

Jim


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

So now we have "sportsmen" defending and welcoming into the state the the nations NUMBER ONE ANTI HUNTING ORGANIZATION!!!!!

Hmmm, to bad no one had theballs to bet me that steak dinner about HSUS becoming involved in this measure.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So lets take a parallel here and see what you think: We go to the United Nations to get sanctions against Iran having nuclear material. Russia says they will help. Do we turn them down because we have always been enemies? How about today's headlines on the Drudge Report that Russia is going to help with Afghanistan? Should we tell them to keep their nose out of it? Even the bitterest enemies disagree maybe 99% of the time. Do we change our position if an enemy agrees with us one percent ? Just trying to add some logic.

You know you guys are just using HSUS as the monster under the bed in this particular case.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

For Christ sake plainsman wake the hell up. HSUS is not the "monster under the bed" they are the nations number one antihunting org that is gaining success in most arenas regarding their agenda to end all hunting as well as the use of animals by ag . THEY ARE REAL!!!!! This group NDH for FC opened the door for this group to further this agenda here in ND. Plain and simple. To continue to sidestep around this either show a degree of blind arrogance in pursueing this agenda or a foolish lack of reality. Either of which have no value in truly protecting the heritage of hunting.


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

I would not at all suggest that HSUS is pro-hunting of any kind. But the fact that their position on canned hunts is the same as the Boone and Crockett Club's tells me their position on banning canned hunts is far from radical. If you look at their canned hunting position on their website and the Boone position on their website their isn't any day light. So when a pro-public hunting measure like measure two is on the ballot it isn't surprising the HSUS would support it based on their position on canned "hunts". After all they have a lot more members in ND than many hunting or ag groups.

It would be nice if this measure would just be decided by ND voters without any outside groups or money. But, the opponents tried to paint the FC hunters as animal rights people from the start - which is a complete fraud. But since the oppoents are playing that fraud on the public in their ads the HSUS might as well come in since the pro-canned hunt crowd keeps telling everyone they are behind the measure anyway. And then the pro-canned hunt crowd decided to solict all sorts of out of state money. Maybe if they wouldn't be having out of state commerical interests in here spending a lot more money than HSUS is and hiding behind "property rights" the HSUS wouldn't care about this?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

You mean because the first time that this was attempted hsus had no contact or did not know about this right?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Archimedes. Try justifying it all you want. The group NDH for FC was told from the very beginning this measure would open the door to the nations leading and most effective anti hunting org. to come into this state and USE hunters themselves to add a degree of legitimacy to thier agenda to end all hunting with nonhunters. The sponsors and supporters of this measure called it "scare tactics". Now that is EXACTLY what is happening. How ever you want to spin it, justify it, minimalize it, HSUS is running ads in our state because thegroup NDH for FC wouldn't listen to the states hunters when in the first attempt to gain enough signtures they could not get enough from the hunters of this stsate to get this on the ballot. It should have been dropped then, but the arrogance and elitist attitudes of a handful of sponsors to continue their PERSONAL agenda even after the states hunters would not support it, have now opened the door to HSUS ads running here in ND. That is undeniable.

So what else that these supporters and sponsors have been told that have been dismissed as "scare tactics" are actually reality?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Archimedes said:


> Maybe if they wouldn't be having out of state commerical interests in here spending a lot more money than HSUS is and hiding behind "property rights" the HSUS wouldn't care about this?


Oh my god!!! Give me a break!!!!!!

Look at all of you trying to DEFEND HSUS's actions so you all feel better about the deal. Face it, own up to it, you brought HSUS here, with your damn crusade against HF hunting....FACT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Open your damn eyes, all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archimedes (Sep 17, 2010)

I am glad HSUS is here now because I keep their number on my speed dial in case I see some one being mean to a cow when I am driving around I can call them quick and get them to check it out. I just hope I don't get in trouble if I have to yell at my dog while I am hunting since we are all now going to be watched very closely by the HSUS....... Get a grip.......


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

by AdamFisk:



> Oh my god!!! Give me a break!!!!!!
> 
> Look at all of you trying to DEFEND HSUS's actions so you all feel better about the deal. Face it, own up to it, you brought HSUS here, with your damn crusade against HF hunting....FACT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Open your damn eyes, all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Adam - our eyes are open. You might try pulling your head out of your a$$.

Jim


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jhegg said:


> by AdamFisk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

It's OK. I understand. I would be a little agitated too if one of the greatest threats to hunting nationwide was airing ads in my state, for the benefit of my personal crusade.....You tell me, how does it feel seeing HSUS airing ads for your cause?

(sticking my head back into my ***)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Pandoras box has been opened in the state of ND, thank you measure #2 sponsors! :eyeroll:

Whether measure #2 passes of fails, HSUS and their like have gained a toehold in the state. Give yourself a good high and mighty pat on the back guys, you really screwed the pooch this time.



Archimedes said:


> But the fact that their position on canned hunts is the same as the Boone and Crockett Club's tells me their position on banning canned hunts is far from radical.


This would be incorrect.

B&C merely does not allow these animals into the book, they do NOT take a stance of outlawing the practice as HSUS does.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

The ad has now been changed. There are now only 2 guys and the girl. I believe the guy on the left was removed, and some of the wording was changed.

Here is the new ad:






Here is the old ad:






Does anyone know who these hunters are working for an antihunting organization?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Give yourself a good high and mighty pat on the back guys, you really screwed the pooch this time.


No more than your anti baiting attitude bbj. If they start an anti baiting campaign and HSUS runs adds will you support it? I will not, and I don't bait. I just find high fence shooting a lot more reprehensible than baiting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> > Give yourself a good high and mighty pat on the back guys, you really screwed the pooch this time.
> 
> 
> No more than your anti baiting attitude bbj. If they start an anti baiting campaign and HSUS runs adds will you support it? I will not, and I don't bait. I just find high fence shooting a lot more reprehensible than baiting.


Youve tried this before and Ill ask you again plainsman.....show me where ive spoken out in favor of banning baiting?!

Go ahead, I dare you.

Ill tell you right now it doesnt exist because im AGAINST banning baiting!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ill tell you right now it doesnt exist because im AGAINST banning baiting!


Glad to hear it. Last year one of those Fargo, long bow shooters, who thinks he is Robin Hood was against baiting. I don't remember who it was (thought it was you) but I remember thinking what a hypocrite to think HF is ok but baiting is bad. I really am sorry I thought it was you, but I am glad I mentioned it so that you could correct me.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.humanesociety.org/news/press ... 02810.html

October 28, 2010
North Dakota Hunters Speak out in Favor of Measure 2

National animal welfare groups also support Measure 2

The Humane Society Legislative Fund, the political arm of The Humane Society of the United States, has released television ads to run throughout the state between now and Election Day featuring licensed North Dakota hunters who support Measure 2, which would ban the killing of captive deer and elk in fenced enclosures from which they cannot escape. The practice, known as "canned hunting," is one opposed by responsible sportsmen and animal welfare advocates, and the ad from the Humane Society Legislative Fund demonstrates the unusual alliance.

"One cannot stage a dogfight on their property and claim property rights as a defense," said Craig Schmidt, a lifelong hunter from Minot, N.D., who appears in the TV ad. "Shooting a tame animal within a fence is just not acceptable even if it's done on private property, and it has nothing to do with real hunting."

Voters in Montana approved a similar measure a decade ago, and nearly half the states have banned or restricted captive hunts, including leading hunting states Alabama, Tennessee and Wyoming. This week, Theodore Roosevelt IV, a lifelong hunter and great grandson of the former president, wrote an opinion piece for a North Dakota newspaper indicating how this practice is at odds with the moral standards of hunting and of any fair-minded person.

Michael Markarian, president of the Humane Society Legislative Fund, said, "Shooting hand-fed animals in a fenced enclosure, in guaranteed kill arrangement, is unsporting, unfair and inhumane. The true sportsmen of North Dakota stand together with animal welfare advocates in opposing this mockery of hunting."

Neither the HSLF nor HSUS played any role in writing or qualifying Measure 2, but both groups support the measure. The measure was advanced by rank-and-file hunters in North Dakota, operating behind North Dakota Hunters for Fair Chase, which gathered nearly 14,000 signatures of voters to qualify the petition for the November ballot. A number of other major hunting organizations, including the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, support Measure 2. The four hunters featured in the ad are not affiliated with the group of sportsmen who qualified the petition, but they are avid hunters and North Dakota residents, and they also wanted to speak out on the subject.

As canned hunting operations from around the nation infused the opposition campaign with funds, HSLF could no longer sit by and see the sportsmen's group outspent and the issue misrepresented.

"Like Measure 2, this ad campaign is designed to level the playing field," said Markarian. "We want North Dakota voters to make an informed decision on this measure, and we are confident that they will favor this narrow and sensible reform once they see the range of support this measure has."

To view the advertisement, click here.

Media Contacts: Craig Schmidt, North Dakota hunter featured in advertisement supporting Measure 2: 701-509-6843, or Pepper Ballard, HSUS public relations: 240-751-0232, [email protected]


----------

